# Owe this one to the WDFW



## The100road

i originally called the ADA manager at the Washington state fish and wildlife to ask about my dad getting a special use permit for a crossbow during archery season because he can no longer pull his bow back. 

She informed me that he would qualify for the terminally ill or “end of life” permit. Basically got to choose whatever and whenever he wanted to hunt and they would approve it if the area biologist agreed that the location can support the tag. 

He choose a branched antler bull permit for the area my family has been hunting for 30 years. This unit is typically spike bull only. 

Walking to get in shooting range.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## The100road

After the shot that dropped the bull. 430 yards. 
My dad and brother.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## The100road

Dad couldn’t make it down the canyon so me, my brother , and cousin attempted to pack it out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## The100road

Dads first real look at his bull back at camp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road

Misc pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

Looks like the whole family had fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

Dang gone. I thought we had a good weekend, but that bull your dad shot is ridiculous! Congrats to all of you on the successful hunt and time spent together as a family! This is just awesome. Thanks for sharing and good on the state for this program.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

With a rack like that everyone in the family should be able to turn a pen or two :) Great story. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

What a TROPHY!! I thought you said something about ONLY spike bulls.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is so awesome!!!! Congrats to all. What memories are made of right there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Awesome stuff right there!

What's the story behind this picture which is sweet!


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> Awesome stuff right there!
> 
> What's the story behind this picture which is sweet!



While my dad and brother where walking down the canyon to get into shooting range they ran into another hunter who was archery hunting spike elk. He showed this picture to my dad that he took of the elk the day before my dad shot it. Once the guy showed this picture to my dad he was determined to make this the bull he was taking home. 

He shot it about 1 hour later. The other hunter on the canyon helped us packout the meat for two days. I think we’ve made a new friend. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 4


----------



## Wildthings

WOW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I hope you gave him one helluva sexy elk call for two days help packing meat out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road

rocky1 said:


> I hope you gave him one helluva sexy elk call for two days help packing meat out.



I sure did! 

York gum burl from @DKMD

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey

as weak as I am, I would pack out elk meat for that!!!!!!! Wow............... now that is karma!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus, to see an elk like that, i still can't get over it. That is so cool. I have great memories of my dad, but this one, well, good on ya Stan. Shake your dad's hand for me please.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## The100road

Thank you so much for the kind words. My dad deserves this one. :) bull of his dreams.


----------



## Tony

Awesome trip Stan, glad y'all got to do it. That is a beautiful Elk!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

@Wildthings here are a few more pictures that the local guy sent us yesterday of my dads bull.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## tocws2002

Those almost look like paintings. Very nice bull!

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is a trophy bull of anybody's lifetime. I'm so happy for him and for the rest of you as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G.

That animal was made just for your Dad's trip.
Good on ya for helping him.
I'd do anything to help my Dad just one more day.
He died 29 years ago today.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## The100road

For those who where curious. We measured the bull yesterday at 350 1/4”

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow! That's definitely a trophy. In so many ways!!! Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow. That is a beast!
Great day for all, congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

My dads bull made it home from the taxidermist today! It’s just as cool as I remember.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Fantastic! Love the eye attitude!! What did that guy score?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Damn what a beautiful mount!!!! Absolute treasure there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> Fantastic! Love the eye attitude!! What did that guy score?



thank you! It scored 350 1/4”

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Graybeard

Wonderful story in all respects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

